# Militant LGBTQFU Mafia Gets to Chick-Fil-A; Say It Ain't So!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Say it ain't so Chick-Fil-A, say it ain't so! Am I reading this right? I guess Chick-Fil-A made the ****'s and mentally ill people mad and now they are caving in to avoid getting on the wrong side of these deviants?!? Very sad.

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019...y-christian-athletes-following-lgbt-pressure/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That's bad news. They've been doing extremely well here in Northern NJ. I've only been twice; fast food really isn't my thing, but I went because I wanted to support their values. They have a huge lunch crowd every day and they're getting ready to open a few more franchises in the area. But if they want to be like everyone else, who needs them? Not I.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

One group the chicken bastards dropped support of, was The Salvation Army

I gave $ to the Salvation Army bell ringer at the supermarket today. They are good people who do good things.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Say it ain't so Chick-Fil-A, say it ain't so! Am I reading this right? I guess Chick-Fil-A made the ****'s and mentally ill people mad and now they are caving in to avoid getting on the wrong side of these deviants?!? Very sad.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019...y-christian-athletes-following-lgbt-pressure/


The Cathy family is A-okay in my book. They are the most rock-ribbed conservative Christians there are.

I met Dan Cathy about 15 years ago. I had not heard of Chick-fil-a at the time. I was working in Hotlanta and a member of the team I was working with was part of a Christian biker group. He asked me if I wanted to go for a ride with them one evening. I did, and Dan Cathy was a member of the biker group. He was the nicest, greatest guy! I have been a #1 fan of Chick-fil-A ever since.

The company can do whatever it does to stay successful. But I know firsthand where the Cathy clan stands.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If Inor is correct in his assessment, and I believe he is, just because the corporation is not donating does not necessarily mean the owner is not. I hate to see anyone cave to left wing nut balls. 

My mom and Aunt were the head of the local Salvation Army efforts in my community. Those two could make a buck stretch for the needy. When they told my dad what they were volunteering for he got a big smile and asked which one was going to beat the big base drum and who was going to shake the tambourine. My mom and aunt were highly irritated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy, you can't help but to steal the podcast thunder. That's the 2nd time you've done this!

Regardless, the show will be up as soon as Sas finishes it. Jerk.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All this fuss over less then 2% of the population.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Slippy, you can't help but to steal the podcast thunder. That's the 2nd time you've done this!
> 
> Regardless, the show will be up as soon as Sas finishes it. Jerk.


(Slippy adjusts his Super-Mega @Denton & @Sasquatch Mind Reading Headphones and just giggles and giggles!)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no doubt that the Cathy Family has remained as virtuous as they have ever been. This may be nothing more than "Partial-Fake-News" perpetuated by the media only telling a snippet of the story and not the "whole" truth. 

I'll have to do some more research on this.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Slippy*, if you think that singular example is troubling, come to Madison. Yikes, there's an angry man-child in every doorway. And most of them think their strange sexuality trumps anything and anyone.

It's in my city where the minority and/or the oddball factor determine the rights of the peaceful majority.

Then again, if your discourse angers this faction about the worst rebuke you'll get is a limp-wristed punch...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel they made a mistake. They have handled this storm for several years and NOW they (the company) are going cut off support to 2 overtly Christian charities. The LBGQTTYGHTRSXYZ GROUPS ARE STILL NOT GOING TO BE HAPPY!!!!!!!

Unless the owners allow one of the LGBT mafia to do them in the butt in the front glass window of a restaurant while smiling and waving a GAY flag nothing short of closing down the whole company will make them happy

they should have just laid low, continued to do buisness


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> waving a GAY flag


I'm afraid you're too late on this issue. A few months ago a gay flag flew from the top of our Capitol Building.

Here's my concern. First, they took down the American Flag. I was taught that if another flag is to fly, it must be placed lower than our national flag. Our Capitol Building is clearly on the highest part of the isthmus, and the gay flag dominates the Madison area.

So, I cannot remember a Rebel Flag being there to welcome all of the southern students to our university. The local bike clubs had hundreds of brothers ride through town to protest the helmet law, yet no 'colors' flew. I don't see a flag flying for women's rights. Heck, I don't see a flag flying for Oscar Mayer, the biggest factory in town.

Obviously, ****** politics holds tremendous sway. Chicago gangsters can shoot up the place and nothing much is done. But even if you just appear to reproach the gays, some janitor has to climb to the top of the rotunda, and with an artful 'swish,' plant the gay flag.

"_That's one small swish for man, and a giant limp wrist for mankind..._"


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> All this fuss over less then 2% of the population.


The squeaky wheel gets the greasing. It's amazing how small groups get their agenda moving with their effort and useful idiots.

I expect if 3% of us put that much energy in our agenda we could get some serious shit done. Now where did I get that 3% number from? I can't remember but it seems important.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> The squeaky wheel gets the greasing. It's amazing how small groups get their agenda moving with their effort and useful idiots.
> 
> I expect if 3% of us put that much energy in our agenda we could get some serious shit done. Now where did I get that 3% number from? I can't remember but it seems important.


My friend, I know exactly where you got that 3% figure from and how important it is. :vs_cool:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I feel they made a mistake. They have handled this storm for several years and NOW they (the company) are going cut off support to 2 overtly Christian charities. The LBGQTTYGHTRSXYZ GROUPS ARE STILL NOT GOING TO BE HAPPY!!!!!!!
> 
> Unless the owners allow one of the LGBT mafia to do them in the butt in the front glass window of a restaurant while smiling and waving a GAY flag nothing short of closing down the whole company will make them happy
> 
> they should have just laid low, continued to do buisness


They should have made a _"special"_ LBGTXYZ..... bathroom.

With a _"special"_ _rainbow colored door_, out back, on the *dumpster!*


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> My friend, I know exactly where you got that 3% figure from and how important it is.


I'm usually up on deviant politics, and I've heard of the 1%ers (outlaw bikers) and the 2%ers (the uber rich).

There's only one thing I can discern from a 3% category would be designating "rich, gay bikers."

Then again, I live about eight miles from downtown Madison so that could be a very valid demographic.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I'm usually up on deviant politics, and I've heard of the 1%ers (outlaw bikers) and the 2%ers (the uber rich).
> 
> There's only one thing I can discern from a 3% category would be designating "rich, gay bikers."
> 
> Then again, I live about eight miles from downtown Madison so that could be a very valid demographic.


Read US History circa 1776.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So the Butt Pirates, Carpet Munchers, and the rest of the deviant/degenerates, are SILL NOT pleased with Chick-A-Fil.

https://www.wnd.com/2019/11/surprise-chick-fil-appeasement-not-good-enough-gay-activists/

"In addition to refraining from financially supporting anti-LGBTQ organizations, Chick-Fil-A still lacks policies to ensure safe workplaces for LGBTQ employees and should unequivocally speak out against the anti-LGBTQ reputation that their brand represents," the statement concluded.

*Salvation Army 'saddened'*

Meanwhile, the Salvation Army said it was "saddened" by the decision, arguing it serves more than 23 million individuals a year *and is "the largest provider of poverty relief to the LGBTQ+ population."*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And a good response from a Christian

https://www.wnd.com/2019/11/christian-appeal-chick-fil/

As a leader in the church, and speaking on behalf of many followers of Jesus, I am submitting this appeal to the ownership and management of Chick-fil-A.

Please do not cave in to LGBT activists and their allies. Please do not capitulate to the pressure of the radical left. Please do not throw the Fellowship of Christian Athletes (FCA) and the Salvation Army under the bus. Please reverse your decision to no longer fund these important Christian organizations.

Do you remember when millions of Christians stood with you when the radical left called for a boycott of your fine company? Do you remember when they turned the boycott into a "buycott"?.....................................

Hasn't God blessed your decision to close on Sundays in honor of your historic convictions? Isn't your company growing by the year? This is despite the efforts of the activists and the haters. And with the help of your loyal customers and the outstanding efforts of your workforce, you continue to grow and thrive.

Why, then, alienate the very people who helped make you great? Kanye West even wrote a song about you in his new, off-the-charts, "Jesus Is King" album. You should be leaning into your Christian customer base, not turning it away................................

You choose to stand with those who celebrate two-women "marrying" and against those who say that kids deserve a mom and a dad?

You stand with those who advocate for males who identify as females competing in women's sports and against those who care about women's rights?

You stand with those who block you from opening new restaurants on college campuses and stand against those who have enjoyed your food and services for decades?...........................

I urge, you, then to listen to your constituents and to reverse your decision.

We will all honor you for doing what is right and will forgive your wrong decision.

Reverse yourself today, and you'll be blessed tomorrow.

Reverse yourself today, and the good feelings will remain. (As for haters, they will continue to hate.)

Stay with your wrong decision, and you'll leave a bad taste in your constituents' mouths.

Is that what you really desire?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There's more Christians in this country than queers. I'm sure of that. What's happening that good men aren't standing up against this nonsense?


> The progressives took the biggest culture-war scalp of all today. Chick-fil-A is a privately held company, so it wasn't facing a stockholder rebellion. It is growing extremely fast, and doing very well, even in a time when Americans have come to favor gay marriage and gay rights.


Why Chick-Fil-A's Surrender Matters
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/why-chick-fil-a-surrender-matters/
Sometimes a delicious chicken sandwich is just a delicious chicken sandwich. But in the case of Chick-fil-A's capitulation to the progressive left, it matters precisely because whether it wanted to be or not, the fast-food giant became a massive culture war symbol.

I can well imagine that its corporate leadership just wanted to be done with all the hassle, and stick with selling grub, like all other fast food chains. Who can blame them? Chick-fil-A didn't invite these years of disgusting, lying smears &#8230; but it handled them with grace, and kept on standing by its principles. People who patronized Chick-fil-A knew that the allegations were baseless, and that hating Chick-fil-A was a left-wing cult thing to do. Remember this crackpot New Yorker article from 2018, in which the writer freaked out about Chick-fil-A coming to New York City? Excerpt:

_Defenders of Chick-fil-A point out that the company donates thousands of pounds of food to New York Common Pantry, and that its expansion creates jobs. The more fatalistic will add that hypocrisy is baked, or fried, into every consumer experience-that unbridled corporate power makes it impossible to bring your wallet in line with your morals. Still, there's something especially distasteful about Chick-fil-A, which has sought to portray itself as better than other fast food: cleaner, gentler, and more ethical, with its poultry slightly healthier than the mystery meat of burgers. Its politics, its décor, and its commercial-evangelical messaging are inflected with this suburban piety._

Ewwww, suburban piety! That writer, Dan Piepenbring, lives in Brooklyn, according to the New Yorker. His piece was the epitome of a certain kind of puritanical preciousness we've come to expect from progressives. The fact that Chick-fil-A withstood this kind of garbage, and kept right on supporting its charities, brought the company a lot of admiration from pious suburbanites.

My wife and kids love Chick-fil-A, but I don't go to it that often, because I'm not big on fried chicken. Still, it has been one of my favorite brands, in large part because it has succeeded smashingly - it is now the third-largest fast food retailer in the US - despite being the object of so much progressive hatred. Chick-fil-A showed that you could be faithful to traditional Christian values, and despite the scorn of the hateful Left, still succeed economically. The kind of people who write for The New Yorker might despise you, but the marketplace rewarded you for the good chicken and waffle fries you provided, and didn't buy the smear that you are a hateful company.

For a lot of us, Chick-fil-A's quiet, cheerful resistance was a model of how to hold on to your Christian values, in spite of progressive spite, and still succeed. Quality work and a good product will always win out, even over left-wing prejudice. It was possible to look at Chick-fil-A and draw that conclusion &#8230; until today.

It is no doubt true that Chick-fil-A's stance, however unfairly characterized by LGBT activists and their allies, was hurting its ability to expand into the European market, and into more liberal markets in the US. But good grief, how much money does Chick-fil-A need to make, anyway? Last year, it took almost four KFC stores to make as much money as a single Chick-fil-A outlet. If Chick-fil-A was suffering from a decline in business because of its corporate charitable giving, their move could be understandable. But this is a fabulously successful chain!

Only the company's top decision-makers know why they did what they did, but I would bet money that this was not about markets, but about its executive leadership class getting tired of them and their spouses being stink-eyed by fellow rich and upper middle class peers at social gatherings. One of the most absurd shibboleths of American life is that business executives only care about the bottom line, and ultimately make decisions based only on profit and loss. In fact, these decisions are often driven by a sense of idealism. It might be mistaken idealism, but it's still idealism. All of us want to be liked and admired by our peers. It's only human. Never, ever underestimate how much it matters to elites to be thought well of by their own social class. Their social class now reveres LGBTs; this requires it to despise Christians and others whose beliefs, for whatever reason, fail the progressive purity test.

This is not news. Almost every day I hear from readers - in academia, in the corporate world, even in churches - who talk about the growing sense of menace in their workplaces from political correctness. More and more people are coming to understand that the Law of Merited Impossibility ("It will never happen, and when it does, you bigots will deserve it") really does describe an actual dynamic in American life when it comes to LGBT issues. For many conservative Christians, Chick-fil-A's refusal to kowtow to the woke commissars was an inspiration. It was a small thing, maybe, but at least there was some major corporation that didn't allow itself to be pushed around by these bullies.

And now that's gone. The progressives took the biggest culture-war scalp of all today. Chick-fil-A is a privately held company, so it wasn't facing a stockholder rebellion. It is growing extremely fast, and doing very well, even in a time when Americans have come to favor gay marriage and gay rights. If Chick-fil-A really had been guilty of the hatefulness its accusers claimed, it would have seen its business decline as LGBT rights became more popular. In fact, it has seen nothing but growth. More here.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

"Still not pleased", whether its gun control or LGBT rights they always want more. Frogs in a pot of water on the stove. I think I've had enough of the hot bath stuff.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> "Still not pleased", whether its gun control or LGBT rights they always want more. Frogs in a pot of water on the stove. I think I've had enough of the hot bath stuff.


Frogs in hot water for sure,1screwlsoose. Look at TV and how wicked it's become. Think of what people were watching back in the early 50's and imagine if those same people were alive today and could see what's on TV today. They wouldn't believe it. They wouldn't believe this nonsense with Chick-Fil-A either.

It's going to take a special grace to survive what we're headed for, not just food and ammo. That's for sure. This is spiritual warfare.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CFA screwed the pooch by yielding.
Me? I'm going to stop at Hardee's (Carl's Jr) instead of driving farther for CFA. Eat More Beef? OK. You got it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If this happened 50 or 60 years ago, when the Catholic Church had some backbone we would've stopped it. This and abortion wouldn't even be an issue. Now many of the priests are all homosexual themselves. And they're cowards. Now they're worried about plastic straws being dumped in the ocean and how much money they can make off of immigration. The bishops all want fancy retirement homes. They don't care about saving people's souls.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I gues “turning the other cheek” has a whole different meaning in th LGB community 🤭


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Huge mistake. Huge!

(Pretty woman reference)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salvation Army is Black listed, *but Drag Queen Hour for Children is O.K. with Chick-A-Fil!!!*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/12/04/chick-fil-a-grantee-covenant-house-hosted-drag-queen-story-hour/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Meanwhile.......

"First Lady Melania Trump brought Christmas cheer and joy to school children whom she wrapped presents with, along with United States Marines, to donate to the Salvation Army...."

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/12/04/melania-trump-brings-christmas-cheer-to-children-at-londons-salvation-army/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Chicken turds also donate to SPLC, that is against the 2nd amendment, and Americans in general. 

SPLC is great, if, you are a criminal alien...........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree Mad Trapper, Southern Poverty Law Center is one of the most evil of evil organizations. 

Here's the real test; Can suburban Christian mommies show some real devotion and teach their children some principles and stop going to Chick-Fil-A?

Mrs S and I made the decision that we will not buy anything from Chick-Fil-A from here forward.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Agree Mad Trapper, Southern Poverty Law Center is one of the most evil of evil organizations.
> 
> Here's the real test; Can suburban Christian mommies show some real devotion and teach their children some principles and stop going to Chick-Fil-A?
> 
> Mrs S and I made the decision that we will not buy anything from Chick-Fil-A from here forward.


But that might fill their coffers with LBGTXYZ... money.

If so, they can go to hell with the LBGTXYZ deviants.


----------

